

How a simple dialog increased the sales of our Android app by 260% - ompemi
http://www.androidsx.com/how-a-simple-dialog-increased-the-sales-of-our-android-app-by-260/

======
pacifika
Shame to have to mislead the users by saying the app is expired.

